# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  порно и наши дети

## SENYA

Мои дети стали посещать порно сайты,причём с большим азартом.Делают это днём-когда все на работе и ночью-когда все спят.От постоянного недосыпания
стали очень вялыми и черезвычайно агрессивными.
Мне хочется чтобы они хорошо
овладели компьютером.Поэтому
я хочу дать им возможность много работать на компьютере но так чтобы порно они не видели.
Как можно закрыть порно на домашнем комп. и чтобы комп. отключался на ночь?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Животрепещущий вопрос, сколько лет детям?
что касается компьютерной активности ночью, её можно избежать если комп стоит в комнате родителей.

----------


## Макcим

1. Отключить интернет. Или пригрозить отключением интернета.
2. Есть спец. ПО, которое ставит ограничение на работу с ПК.

----------


## SuperBrat

Ситуация. В воскресную школу отдавать уже поздно, а ремнем учить боязно - могут ответить. Вся надежда на "великую силу искусства". Не так... на "великую силу IT-технологий".

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Установить либо комплексный продукт либо фаервол с функцией родительского контроля.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

ребят, объясните человеку ЧТО поставить и КАК, пожалуйста...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> ребят, объясните человеку ЧТО поставить и КАК, пожалуйста...


Замок на компьютер  :Smiley: 
Решений несколько:
0. Блокировка ПК. Т.е. пароль на вход (а еще лучше - USB ключ), и доступ к ПК под контролем родителей
1. Продукт с родительским контролем, например тот-же KIS 7. Идеальной фильтрации такая штука не даст, но что-то ограничит. Беда в том, что порносайтов тьма, и любой фильтр не идеален - потребуется его настройка, перенастройка и т.п. Плюс администрирование, чтобы шустрые дети не отрубили фильтр
2. Система аудита + ремень. Эффективность гораздо выше, чем п.п. 1, т.е. внушение типа "низя" и затем контроль. При обнаружении хождения по порнухе - внушение, порка, отрубание Инет. Систем аудита существует тьма, выбрать несложно
3. Нетехническая мера - детей стоит отвести на консультацию к психологу, если они лишившись сна и покоя безвылозно сидят в порнухе. Я ежедневно воюю с порнушниками уже 7 лет, и по моей статистике их можно поделить на две категории:
3.1 банальное любопытство - "а что же там такое". Через это проходит значительный процент вновь подключенных, лечится отрубанием Инет, устной выволочкой, реже служебкой - помогает пожизненно или по крайней мере надолго;
3.2 паталогия - человек всеми правдами и направдами лезет за клубничкой, причем знает - что "черный ящик" все пишет, его вычислят и поймают, накажут, Инета лишат, выговор вкатают ... и всеравно лезет. Я даже знаю случай увольнения за это дело.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Мои дети стали посещать порно сайты, причём с большим азартом.


У Вас мальчишки? Сколько им лет?



> Делают это днём-когда все на работе и ночью-когда все спят.


Самое удобное время для этого самого дела.



> От постоянного недосыпания стали очень вялыми и черезвычайно агрессивными.


Вот это плохо. :Sad: 



> что касается компьютерной активности ночью, её можно избежать если комп стоит в комнате родителей.


Вот хороший совет. :Smiley: 



> Поэтому я хочу дать им возможность много работать на компьютере но так чтобы порно они не видели.
> Как можно закрыть порно на домашнем комп. и чтобы комп. отключался на ночь?


Никак.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Согласен с Олегом, но только частично! Олег это дети и служебкой и увольнением тут не поможешь...  :Wink:   Относительно KIS согласен а так же порекомендовал бы поставить проксик который ведет лог посещений! На основании его логов можно достаточно легко настроить фильтр, скорей всего они посещают определенные количество узлов которые достаточно легко заблокировать...! В принципе даже гдето на руборде видел adult фильтры, выкладывают как правило админы...так же в принципе неплохо нам тут тоже подобные фильтры выкладывать... так как вопрос назрел...!У меня на работе тоже есть так сказать злостные любители... я бы даже сказал профессионалы.... но надо сказать то хорошо что их у меня всего 3е один из них вот это монстр.... его можно самого назвать монстром поиска порно! Наказать ни как нельзя... так как люди приносят очень большой доход, лишить инета тоже потомучто с инетом и работают...а вот фильтры это легко... и ни кто не в обиде! Так как был с ними разговор, то что порнушного по их посещениям нахожу все блокирую...! Таким образом и пополняю свою коллекцию фильтров. Единственный минус в моей версии проксика то что сохранить текущие фильтры в файл он не позволяет а вот добавлять можно сколько угодно.

----------


## DoSTR

Нужно установить *Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0*
http://www.kaspersky.ru/kaspersky_internet_security_7_0
в котором есть "Родительский контроль":



> *Родительский контроль*. В зависимости от того, кто в данный момент пользуется компьютером – ребенок, подросток или взрослый, специальный инструмент позволяет ограничивать время, проведенное в интернете, и блокировать доступ на определенные веб-сайты (по списку или тематическим категориям).


========================
Способ номер 2, менее удобный



> Как можно закрыть порно на домашнем комп. ?


1. Нужно сделать несколько учетных записей.
Учетную запись с правами администратора с паролем(пароль знаете только Вы).
Детям учетную запись с правами пользователя.(без пароля)

2. Ставите файрвол, например:
*Agnitium Outpost Firewall Pro*
http://agnitum.ru/products/outpost/download.php

3. в настройка *Agnitium Outpost Firewall Pro*, ставите защиту паролем службу Outpost Firewall Pro - от остановки.
Родительский контроль. В зависимости от того, кто в данный момент пользуется компьютером – ребенок, подросток или взрослый, специальный инструмент позволяет ограничивать время, проведенное в интернете, и блокировать доступ на определенные веб-сайты (по списку или тематическим категориям).

4. В *Agnitium Outpost Firewall Pro*, есть подключаемый 
*модуль "Содержимое"*:
Вкладка ""Ключевые слова", туда вводите слова. Будут блокироваться страницы содержащие эти слова.
_Например:_
Порно
эротика
....(Прим. и другие запрещенные слова..)
взломать
прокси
обойти
контроль
пароль
администратора
...

Далее:
Вкладка "Адрес URL":
http://sex.ru/
...


p.s.
Можно найти и бесплатные аналоги, типа *Traffic Inspector* ДЛЯ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНОГО ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ:
http://www.smart-soft.ru/?page=tipe
но настраивать их сложнее.
Хотя М.б. еще что нибудь есть.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег это дети и служебкой и увольнением тут не поможешь


Естетсвенно  :Smiley:  Это просто я привожу примеры по взрослым из реальной практики, чтобы показать, что у взрослого уровень сознательности выше, а тем не менее проблемы теже. В данной ситуации вообще можно Инет отрубить на пару месяцев - толку от него для ребенка особого нет.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вкладка ""Ключевые слова", туда вводите слова. Будут блокироваться страницы содержащие эти слова.
> Например:
> Порно
> эротика
> ....(Прим. и другие запрещенные слова..)
> взломать
> прокси
> обойти
> контроль
> ...


на fishke или на ziza (точно не помню) бывает среди новостей линк на *клуб любителей секса* - я пару раз промахивалась и оказывалась там случайно... ну так вот, наблюднение - ни одно из данных ключевых слов на данном форуме не встречается. Очень рекомендую посмотреть подобные вещи самим на предмет новых ключевых слов.
Опять же по-любому блокировку придется раз в несколько дней совершенствовать, опираясь на логи.

Ещё мысль - на многих сайтах уже ввели такую фишку - сначала страничка с надписью что материал только для людей старше 18, и потом если кликнуть на кнопку - сам материал. Может стоит посмотреть точную формулировку и забить это дело в фильтр?

P.S. - сейчас на каждом втором сайте куча ссылок на порно (и не обязательно в описании обещают порно), особенно это касается сайтов с приколами, можно даже предположить, что изначально дети пришли на эти сайты случайно... 

P.P.S. - до сих пор помню огромную вывеску на Савеловском радио-рынке *лицензионная порнография*

----------


## Макcим

> ребят, объясните человеку ЧТО поставить и КАК, пожалуйста...


Человек так и не сказал сколько детям лет, а это очень важно.



> доступ к ПК под контролем родителей


Вот это единственное средство, а все остальные довольно легко обойти даже без хака. Нужно три загрузочных диска (Windows, Disk Director Suite и Acronis True Image). Детки делают образ с настроенной системы, ставят свою и ещё раз делают снимок. Пока родителей нет, работают со своей, к приходу родителей возвращают старую. 100% гарантию может дать только монитор находящийся на другом ПК, к которому у детей нет доступа. Вряд ли такое можно сделать в домашних условиях...



> В данной ситуации вообще можно Инет отрубить на пару месяцев - толку от него для ребенка особого нет.


Тоже вариант и кстати очень даже не плохой.



> P.P.S. - до сих пор помню огромную вывеску на Савеловском радио-рынке *лицензионная порнография*


Отрубив интернет дома, нет гарантии что дети не найдут порнушку в другом месте (на рынке, у друзей).

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Если дети такие умные, то лучший способ ограничить доступ к ПК - уносить с собой провод идущий от монитора к системнику...
А интернет каким образом идет? 
У меня дома - через роутер, в принципе можно уносить провод соединяющий роутер с ПК...

----------


## Kuzz

> Если дети такие умные, то лучший способ ограничить доступ к ПК - уносить с собой провод идущий от монитора к системнику...
> А интернет каким образом идет? 
> У меня дома - через роутер, в принципе можно уносить провод соединяющий роутер с ПК...


Тогда уносить роутер. 
Т.к. знаю случаи борьбы родителей с детьми методом "уносить провод".
Дети быстро решили проблему собрав себе полный комплект всех соединительных шнуров.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> можно уносить провод соединяющий...


Провод найти очень просто - там все типовое. Один мой знакомый в такой ситуации поставил пароль на биос, помогло. Другой отключил кнопку включения ПК на корпусе, и вместо нее поставил считыватель "таблеток", контроллер считывателя замыкает контакты кнопки. И корпус на замок ... помогло отменно (т.е. включить ПК не разбирая нельзя), он прикладывает "таблетку", компьютер включается. Цена вопроса в этом случае небольшая - порядка 700 руб

----------


## Макcим

> Тогда уносить роутер.


Накопив денег, они могут купить второй роутер. Да не решение это проблем. Тут нужна помощь психолога. Любую блокировку можно обойти! 

*Зайцев Олег*, ну а как же друзья, знакомые?

*ScratchyClaws*, что психологи рекомендуют делать в подобных случаях?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Значит самое радикальное - смена пароля на интернет... 

ещё бредовая мысль - с новым паролем создать соединение и сохранить его на флэшку... детям нужно в инет - воткнул флэшку - взял с неё файл и подключил (так как пароль изначально сохранен - не надо его вводить - минимальный шанс что его успеют подглядеть). Можно файл соединения не уносить а убирать, уходя, в рар с паролем... ещё можно закрывать папку с подключениями сканером отпечатка пальца... тогда точно фиг взломаешь (толькот вот флэшки trancsend с этим делом не берите, они слишком глючные)

Maxim, увы большинство таких проблем психологи решают слишком радикально, что потом аукается жуткими проблемами в сексуальной сфере в более старшем возрасте. На моей памяти в детском лагере старшая вожатая, при всех вожатых (на планерке) заявила мальчику 10 лет из моего отряда что если он ещё раз полезет рукой в штанишки (_думаю вы догадываетесь зачем_) она ему руки поотрывает и то что в штанишках тоже оторвет. причем она умудрилась *перепутать* и сказала это не тому ребенку... Короче я ей тогда здорово нахамила в ответ. А с ребятами пришлось заключать *соглашение* чтоб их за этим делом больше никто не видел...

----------


## Макcим

> Maxim, увы большинство таких проблем психологи решают слишком радикально, что потом аукается жуткими проблемами в сексуальной сфере в более старшем возрасте.


А как решают такие проблемы психотерапевты?  :Wink:  Согласись это уже ненормально


> Делают это днём-когда все на работе и ночью-когда все спят.От постоянного недосыпания стали очень вялыми и черезвычайно агрессивными.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Человек так и не сказал сколько детям лет, а это очень важно.
> Вот это единственное средство, а все остальные довольно легко обойти даже без хака. Нужно три загрузочных диска (Windows, Disk Director Suite и Acronis True Image). Детки делают образ с настроенной системы, ставят свою и ещё раз делают снимок. Пока родителей нет, работают со своей, к приходу родителей возвращают старую. 100% гарантию может дать только монитор находящийся на другом ПК, к которому у детей нет доступа. Вряд ли такое можно сделать в домашних условиях...
> Тоже вариант и кстати очень даже не плохой.
> Отрубив интернет дома, нет гарантии что дети не найдут порнушку в другом месте (на рынке, у друзей).


Могу с точностью до 99% сказать что детки не настолько опытны и дойти до такого софта как Acronis не дойдут однозначно.... Вы у себя на работе спросите юзверя знают они что это такое...опять же 99% ответов будет нет!




> Тогда уносить роутер. 
> Т.к. знаю случаи борьбы родителей с детьми методом "уносить провод".
> Дети быстро решили проблему собрав себе полный комплект всех соединительных шнуров.


Роутер так же и провода уносить бессмысленно...  можно конечно отключить для учетной записи ребенка, службу tcp/ip а также cd/dvd и поддержку usb устройств но все равно это не выход. Даже в этом случае ребенок может найти порнуху банально на касете для видика  или на диске для приставок dvd
... мое мнение именно такое что лучше всего нормально настроитть фильтры или же просто ограничить время присутствия ребенка за компьютером и только в присутствии родителей.

----------


## Макcим

> Могу с точностью до 99% сказать что детки не настолько опытны и дойти до такого софта как Acronis не дойдут однозначно.... Вы у себя на работе спросите юзверя знают они что это такое...опять же 99% ответов будет нет!


Я не знаю сколько лет детям... Это в корне многое меняет. Не путайте юзеров на работе и 15-леток, которые взламывают сервера не хуже взрослого.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DoSTR

Есть один старенький анекдот в тему: 
"Вас беспокоит пристрастие вашего ребенка к компьютеру? Попробуйте приучить его к более правильным увлечениям: картам, вину, девочкам"

P.S. 
*SENYA*, вам и самому придется совершенствовать свою компьютерную грамотность  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Обсуждение в разгаре, а самого автора, как обычно бывает, не видно.

ОФФ: Вызывает юзер спеца. Так и так стали у меня вылезать порнушные сайты после того как мой трехлетний сын какую-то ссылку открыл. Спец поковырялся и говорит: "Все исправлено. Единственное не могу понять, как Ваш сын заказал в сексшопе резиновую женщину и расплатился кредитной карточкой".  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

В продолжении оффтопа: "А кофе на клавиатуру тоже вирус разлил?"  :Wink:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Я не знаю сколько лет детям... Это в корне многое меняет. Не путайте юзеров на работе и 15-леток, которые взламывают сервера не хуже взрослого.


Согласен относительно взломов, но вот относительно восстановления у них как правило голова то и не болит... встречался с подобными... Причем как взломать они знают, а как восстановить как правило нет... знания достаточно скудны и большая часть использует стандартные эксплойты... скачанные с инета... мало кто из них занимается именно исследованиями,хотя есть и такие таких тоже встречал... но те как правило практически и не гадят... зашел, посмотрел,вышел. Потому что не стоит забывать что опыт большинства как правило переходит от друзей таких же как они +соответствующие форумы + журнал хакер. Так что большая часть это просто те кому мама на день варенья комп подарила и он решил в хакеры заделаться... потомучто круто и не хочет отставать от товарищей ! Хотя если взять всю концепцию слова хакер... то ее изгадили донельзя! Первые кто это сделал это были СМИ а вторые кто вообще обосрал это слово были те кто это начал делать ради наживы а не исследования! И теперь слово хакер потеряло свое первоначальное значение и стало нарицательным!ИМХО!

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Причем как взломать они знают, а как восстановить как правило нет...


Тут еще есть момент - в случае детей я называю это "синдром компьютера приятеля", суть его в том, что дома порнуху смотреть или хакерствовать он боится. А вот когда такое великовозрастное дите приходит к приятелю, у которого тоже есть свой домашний ПК, то в него вселяется "дух хакерства". И начинается ползанье по порнухе (если инет есть), разборка ПК для "его модернизации", установка всяких левых программ, креков, хаков и т.п. Аналогично кстати на работе - приходит детенок к родителям, официальный повод "реферат из Инет скачать" ... что он там качает, оказавшись без присмотра - несложно угадать. А если он еще и журнал Хакер читает - вообще капут, тогда у многих появляется нездоровое желание "хакнуть сеть".

----------


## Rene-gad

> Как можно закрыть порно на домашнем комп.


Тут Вам уже много рассказали  :Wink:  , но по моему убеждению не нужно ставить никаких дополнительных программ. Вместо этого защитите Вашу учетку паролем, для детей создайте учетки ограниченного пользователя и настройте интернет так, как тут написано http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/...dv/config.mspx (картинки позволяют сделать то, что надо даже без глубоких знаний английского языка).



> чтобы комп. отключался на ночь?


теоретически можно создать задачу, которая будет выключать комп в заданное время. Проблема в том, что его можно тут же снова включить. Поэтому тут нужны меры, не связанные с компьютерной техникой - напр. уже предложенные ремень  :Wink:  или забирание сетевого кабеля по дороге в спальню, как вариант - забирание клавиатуры или мыши.

----------


## Arkadiy

> теоретически можно создать задачу, которая будет выключать комп в заданное время. Проблема в том, что его можно тут же снова включить. Поэтому тут нужны меры, не связанные с компьютерной техникой - напр. уже предложенные ремень  или забирание сетевого кабеля по дороге в спальню, как вариант - забирание клавиатуры или мыши.


Есть много программ, которые служат для ограничения времени работы на компьютере. Я несколько перепробывал, вот например Timeboss неплохая программа по возможностям. Только надо точно также как советовали делать две учётные записи, и контролировать одну из них.
Когда программа выключит комп, то его конечно можно включить, но буквально через 5 минут он выключается снова. Вообщем советую поковырятся.
Ну и как сказанно выше, можно обойти любые ограничения, всё зависит от степени образованости.

----------


## SENYA

Всем привет!
Очень интересное получилось обсуждение ."Мозговой штурм".
Наметились пути решения проблемы.Вот они:
1.Нужен комплекс мер-(технические и педагогические).
2.Ремень
3.Уносить с собой провода от ПК
4.Замок на комп или инет-ключ -USB.
5.Программы родительского контроля KIS7иTimeboss
6.Фаервол с функцией родительского контроля в котором ограничить ВЕБ сайты
7.Каspersky -7 версия
8.Проксик,ведущий лог посещений и настройка фильтров
блокирующих опредолённые узлы
9Сделать несколько учётных записей-админ и юзер
10.Сообщение от Rene-gad
11.ПО,которое ставит ограничения на работу с компом
(найти конкретно какое )
12.Самому совершенсвовать свою комп. грамотность

Теперь о детях.У меня два мальчика 16 и 14 лет. Они весьма наивные и в компьютерных программах не понимают совершенно ничего,хотя првода для компа могут купить и собственные.
К сожалению я сам типичный "юзер",поэтому прошу объяснить мне очень подробно где найти и как настроить №8,5,6,11 в написанном мною выше списке путей решения прблемы.
Суважением SENYA

----------


## Rene-gad

@SENYA



> где найти и как настроить №8,5,6,11 в написанном мною выше списке путей решения прблемы.


сорри за откровенность, но Вы, как и большинство чайников пытаетесь переложить ответственность по защите компьютера на программное обеспечение. А его ведь *всегда* можно объехать. Ну, дело хозяйское...
По пунктам 5 ,6 и даже 7 подразумевается использование КИС (*Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0),* который можно приобрести тут: http://www.kaspersky.ru/store. Ни этот, ни любой другой анлогичный пакет порекомендовать не могу: очень тяжеловесен, для некоторых компьютеров просто не подъемен, польза от всех наворортов , исключая собственно антивирусное ПО, очень сомнительная. 
Пункт 8 для чайников не применим, т.к. предполагает использования прокси-сервера (детали опустим, Ваше любопытство можно утолить тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B2%D0%B5%D1%80 )
edit: Пункт 11  - см. абзац 1  :Smiley:

----------


## SENYA

Дорогой Rene-gad! большое Вам спасибо за советы и участие.
Примите мою благодарность!
SENYA.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> 4.Замок на комп или инет-ключ -USB


Самое простое - это пароль в Bios, он запрашивается при включении ПК. Причем сложный пароль, символов на 6-7 минимум, и набирать так, чтобы дети не подсмотрели. Снять такой пароль без специальных знаний сложно, а поставить - тривиально, можно найти описание этой процедуры в документации по материнской плате или позвать знакомого компьютерщика. У меня один знакомый такое от детей применял - помогло. Плюс узнать у провайдера, если ли у него фича блокировки Инет по времени - если есть, заблокировать его в ночное время.

----------


## Geser

14 и 16 лет это уже не совсем дети. В таком возрасте уже и своих детей способны сделать. Так что вместо запрета порно лучше провести разъяснительную работу. Как предохраняться и т.п. А от порно в таком возрасте никакого вреда не вижу. Скорее даже польза.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Самое простое - это пароль в Bios, он запрашивается при включении ПК. Причем сложный пароль, символов на 6-7 минимум, и набирать так, чтобы дети не подсмотрели. Снять такой пароль без специальных знаний сложно, а поставить - тривиально, можно найти описание этой процедуры в документации по материнской плате или позвать знакомого компьютерщика. У меня один знакомый такое от детей применял - помогло. Плюс узнать у провайдера, если ли у него фича блокировки Инет по времени - если есть, заблокировать его в ночное время.


Олег не стоит забывать опять таки и про банальное выдергивание батарейки.... паролю соответственно писец! + не стоит забывать инжинерные пароли а подрастающие кулхацкеры подобным грешат.... у меня у друга сынок... незнаю где на рыл... но чутьли не от каждой мамки засранец знает... а в этом плане если так то пароль не прокатит!




> 14 и 16 лет это уже не совсем дети. В таком возрасте уже и своих детей способны сделать. Так что вместо запрета порно лучше провести разъяснительную работу. Как предохраняться и т.п. А от порно в таком возрасте никакого вреда не вижу. Скорее даже польза.


В принципе согласен в этом возрасте сильно уже и не стоит запрещать... действительно разъяснительная работа даст больший результат чем запрет! Хотя в принципе проблема даже не в самом порно как таковом а в зверье которое тащут+ вытекающие проблемы от сюда+ счета выставленные за телефон, потеренные данные!

----------


## Макcим

> 14 и 16 лет это уже не совсем дети. В таком возрасте уже и своих детей способны сделать. Так что вместо запрета порно лучше провести разъяснительную работу. Как предохраняться и т.п. А от порно в таком возрасте никакого вреда не вижу. Скорее даже польза.


В таком возрасте нужно остерегаться последствий связанных с порно (например, нарваться на какого-нибудь педофила в сети).

----------


## Geser

> В таком возрасте нужно остерегаться последствий связанных с порно (например, нарваться на какого-нибудь педофила в сети).


Педофилы бывают не только в сети.

----------


## Макcим

> Педофилы бывают не только в сети.


Согласен, но натолкнуться на одного из них при поиске порно не фиг делать...

----------


## DVi

> 14 и 16 лет это уже не совсем дети. В таком возрасте уже и своих детей способны сделать. Так что вместо запрета порно лучше провести разъяснительную работу. Как предохраняться и т.п. А от порно в таком возрасте никакого вреда не вижу. Скорее даже польза.


+1
Полностью поддерживаю предыдущего оратора.

----------


## alabama

Попробуйте SurfControl Mobile Filter. Но заметим это в принципе довольно бесполезная затея. В подростковом возрасте к этому тянутся сильнее, чем китайцы через свой великий китайский файрволл. Закроете веб и ftp останется p2p(основной заметим поставщик всяческого народу). В конце концов к друзьям зайдут скачают. Так что лучше убеждением попытайтесь.... или просто закройте глаза, насколько я понял дети подростки. Ну а если хотите бороться, то самым дешевым вариантом будет прятать монитор или силовые кабели. А программные средства помогут мало при условии физического доступа к компьютеру  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

вообщем объясните что секс должем быть безопасным , как и хождение по секс -сайтам.

----------


## Ego1st

можно по вечерам, Анфису Чехову по тнт смотреть..=)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mayas

*Австралийский подросток взломал фильтр порно*

Студент Том Вуд (Tom Wood) сообщил газетам, что ему потребовалось приблизительно 30 минут, чтобы прорваться через новый правительственный фильтр, выпущенный во вторник. "Это ужасная трата денег," - сказал он. "Они могли получить более хороший фильтр за несколько миллионов долларов". Министр связи Элен Кунан (Helen Coonan) сказал, что правительство ожидало появления способов обохода фильтра NetAlert и поэтому обязуется регулярно обновлять его. 

это так, к слову  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

вообще мне странно что это за программное обеспечение стоймостью в несколько лямов..

----------


## pig

Когда деньги казённые, обычный гвоздь может пойти за $1000.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Студент Том Вуд (Tom Wood) сообщил газетам,


и даже не студент, а школьник: ему 16 лет  :Cheesy:

----------


## HSH

Увы, запреты и ограничения только подогреют нездоровый интерес ребятишек. Предлагаю просто удерживать деньги за просаженый на порно-сайтах траффик из их карманных, или предназначенных на покупку нового велосипеда (мотоцикла, Феррари). Могу поспроить, что порно надоест за неделю на фоне бреши, пробитой голыми красотками в подростковом бюджете (гораздо выгоднее порно покупать на DVD). А контролировать расход траффика сейчас проще простого. Уверен, что здешние старожилы порекомендуют Вам множество достйных программ, подходящих для этого.

Короче говоря, данный вопрос лежит не в области информатики, но в области психологии!

----------


## SENYA

Да, это самое лучшее,что можно сделать.Деньги с одной стороны, а красотки с другой.Конечно, потеря денег на корню уничтожит пагубную страсть к эротике.
Это очень сильное средство!

----------


## HSH

> Да, это самое лучшее,что можно сделать.Деньги с одной стороны, а красотки с другой.Конечно, потеря денег на корню уничтожит пагубную страсть к эротике.
> Это очень сильное средство!


пагубную страсть к эротике может уничтожить только возраст. Да и не надо ее уничтожать. Это всё нормально и совершенно естественно.
В данной ситуации важно снять с порнушки "романтический флер" запретности и показать молодому человеку, что за свои развлечения и удовольствия пора начинать платить самому, раз уж он так вырос, что стал интересоваться "клубничкой". 
Это его нисколько не обидит, а напротив, даст понять, что вы к нему относитесь как к взрослому человеку и подсознательно поднимет в нем уровень ответственности и самосознания. Ремень здесь уже не поможет - выросло чадо. Пора отменять запретительную методику воспитания. Пусть начинает думать и оценивать необходимость собственных действий.
Но и расплата, за неправильный шаг должна быть неотвратимой. Вариант "мама, я больше не буду" уже не должен работать ни в коем случае. Иначе вырастет очередной инфантильный "мешок" не способный отвечать за себя.

----------


## Geser

Нет, ну чего вы привязались к порно? Пусть себе смотрят. А то потом не понимают что вообще делать, и травмы на всю жизнь.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Нет, ну чего вы привязались к порно? Пусть себе смотрят. А то потом не понимают что вообще делать, и травмы на всю жизнь.


это смотря какое порно... а то потом травма на всю жизнь будет не у них а у их девушек... может они садо-мазо предпочитают смотреть...  :Wink:

----------


## Iceman

> Нет, ну чего вы привязались к порно? Пусть себе смотрят. А то потом не понимают что вообще делать, и травмы на всю жизнь.


 :Appl:  Босс, как всегда, правильно сказал! :Smiley:

----------


## Eraser

> можно по вечерам, Анфису Чехову по тнт смотреть..=)


he he, боюсь, у поколения некст Анфиса Чехова - не секс-символ  :Smiley: )

----------


## Geser

> это смотря какое порно... а то потом травма на всю жизнь будет не у них а у их девушек... может они садо-мазо предпочитают смотреть...


Садомазо существовало задолго до появления телевидения и интернета. Так что сексуальные предпочтения не звисят от того что человек видит в интернете или по телевидению. 
Мягкое порно советуется к совместному просмотру партнёрами многими психологами.

----------


## Iceman

> he he, боюсь, у поколения некст Анфиса Чехова - не секс-символ )


А кто такая Анфиса Чехова? :Cheesy:

----------


## SuperBrat

> А кто такая Анфиса Чехова?


Тетенька-сказочница рассказывает в эфире ТНТ после П. Воли как дедушки могут зачать 900 детей.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Садомазо существовало задолго до появления телевидения и интернета. Так что сексуальные предпочтения не звисят от того что человек видит в интернете или по телевидению. 
> Мягкое порно советуется к совместному просмотру партнёрами многими психологами.


Но все равно согласись, что не все существуещее в порнофильмах и на порнофотографиях стоит в жизни пробовать? 
Я уж не буду примеры приводить... А то придется на эту тему ограничение по возрасту ставить...

----------


## Iceman

понятно....тогда уж точно - лучше порно...

----------


## Eraser

Тетенька-сказочница с немаленьким размером *лодочек*  :Smiley: )

Тарзан Королев там на подпевах еще  :Wink:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Анекдот в тему. хоть баян но неплохой.
Админа спрашивают Вы посещаете порносайты?
Админ отвечает : Нет не посещаю, мне этого добра в кэше хватает!

----------


## SENYA

В результате долгого обсуждения мы пришли к выводу что порно не вредно детям, а наоборот, очень даже полезно. Не ясно только детям вообще или нашим собственным детям. 10 лет назад "молодые выбирали ПЕПСИ," сейчас они выбирают ПОРНО. Интересно, что будут выбирать молодые через 7 - 10 лет.

----------


## Eraser

> В результате долгого обсуждения мы пришли к выводу что порно не вредно детям, а наоборот, очень даже полезно. Не ясно только детям вообще или нашим собственным детям. 10 лет назад "молодые выбирали ПЕПСИ," сейчас они выбирают ПОРНО. Интересно, что будут выбирать молодые через 7 - 10 лет.


да ну, имхо, не выбирают они порно. Они, опять же имхо, давно выбрали амфетамины. Прискорбно, но тема "наркотики и наши дети" на сегодняшний день была бы куда как актуальней.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

> да ну, имхо, не выбирают они порно. Они, опять же имхо, давно выбрали амфетамины.


Каждый выбирает для себя (c) Юрий Левитанский

----------


## Jef239

> В результате долгого обсуждения мы пришли к выводу что порно не вредно детям, а наоборот, очень даже полезно. Не ясно только детям вообще или нашим собственным детям.


Я могу предложить стопроцентно работающий метод. Смотрите историю в браузере. Если там порнуха (или историю затёрли) - кормите детей ПУРГЕНном. Ну так, не очень сильно, но чтобы дня 3-4 от горшка отойти не могли. Ещё раз попались - ещё пургенчиком. После этого либо понуху смотреть перестанут, либо научаться делать это аккуратно. На мой взгляд и то и то хорошо.  :Smiley:

----------


## SENYA

Я нашёл программу, которая может помочь. Вот её описание:
LockWin 4.978 1.61 MБ Скачать
LockWin - Программа позволяет контролировать, как и сколько времени кто-либо другой использует ваш компьютер. Она загружается автоматически при запуске Windows и помещает свой значок в панель задач Windows (рядом с часами). Через этот значок, после ввода пароля, вы можете установить различные параметры доступа пользователей к компьютеру в том числе и временной лимит. Когда этот лимит истечет, компьютер будет автоматически заблокирован. После з...далее »Узнать о песне дня и архиве дня →
Как вы думаете, удасться этой программе отключать компьютер на ночь, чтобы дети не могли ночью посещать в интернете порно сайты?
И гавный вопрос : если эта программа зависнет то может ли она заблокировать 
мой компьютер навсегда, так что и включить его я больше не смогу?
Кто может - ответьте мне.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Программа позволяет контролировать, как и сколько времени кто-либо другой использует ваш компьютер.


... и м.б. сообщает эту информацию автору программы, а так же информацию о некоторых привычках пользователя  :Wink: . 



> Она загружается автоматически при запуске Windows и помещает свой значок в панель задач Windows (рядом с часами).


автоматически загружаемые программы всегда подозрительны, Судя по описанию функций программа запускает как минимум одну службу, что так же негативно отражается на безопасности системы.



> Как вы думаете, удасться этой программе отключать компьютер на ночь, чтобы дети не могли ночью посещать в интернете порно сайты?


Конечно. Вопрос в другом - удастся ли Вам утром снова попасть в интернет. Если Да - то это удастся также и Вашим детям через пару минут после выключения компьютера этой программой.



> гавный вопрос : если эта программа зависнет то может ли она заблокировать мой компьютер навсегда, так что и включить его я больше не смогу?


Исключить это нельзя.
BTW: Скажите честно - Вы потрудились прочитать рекомендации коллег (исключая шутки типа "смотреть Анфису Чехову"  :Wink: ) и Вашего покорного слуги еще перед тем, как писать это собщение?  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Советы по безопасности в интернете для детей от 13 до 17 лет




> Говорите с детьми о здоровой половой жизни, так как в интернете дети могут легко натолкнуться на порнографию или сайты «для взрослых».

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Child Control
Предназначена для родителей, желающих, чтобы их чадо меньше времени проводило за компьютером, а также для фильтрации открываемых в браузере интернет-страниц и контента. 
Есть возможность установки временного ограничения на работу компьютера или защиту паролем. 
Настройки программы довольно гибкие и осуществляются в несколько шагов. Возможности программы: создание учетных записей для каждого пользователя, ограничение работы по времени, отключение компьютера или интернет-соединения по таймеру, определение ограничение на количество часов проведенных в интернете, фильтрация нежелательного контента в интернете, установка временного лимита для каждой программы в отдельности, блокировка важных функций системы, невидимый режим работы программы, email-уведомления о работе компьютера, учет праздничных дней, в которые возможно увеличение часов игры ребенка за компьютером, поддержка доменов и рабочих групп, мощные отчеты и многое другое.

NetDog Anti-Porn 
Из названия программы все ясно что она делает - блокирует просмотр порно сайтов и тихо сидит в трее рядом с часами, удалить можно только зная пароль, очень хорошо себя зарекомендовала, для руководителей и отцов семейств, оптимальное решение для поднятия производительности сотрудников, а родители не будут беспокоится что их чадо проводит в интернете время за просмотром порно,- он все равно не сможет открыть сайт содержащий порнографию. 

Naomi 
Прежде всего эта программа предназначается для родителей, которые хотят ограничить своим детям доступ к непристойным интернет-ресурсам. При своей работе утилита контролирует содержимое, загружаемое из интернета, и запрещает доступ к различным порно-сайтам, а также сайтам, содержащим насилие и пропаганду терроризма, азартные игры и т.д. Такая фильтрация осуществляется по ссылкам и ключевым словам (поддерживается 10 языков), отображаемым на веб-странице. Программа не нуждается ни в каких настройках, можно только задать пароль, чтобы было невозможно отключить фильтрацию интернет-контента без ввода соответствующего пароля. При обнаружении сайта непристойного содержания программа отключает (закрывает) окно браузера.

imho.ws

----------


## SENYA

Дорогой HATTIFNATTOR ! Большое Вам спасибо за прогаммы родительского контроля. Я искал их несколько месяцев. Теперь ,я надеюсь, все мои прблемы будут решены.И никого не надо пороть ремнём и не надо на ночь прятать себе под подушку клавиатуру или мышку. Очень красивое решение.
Многие имеют детей и рано или поздно все столкнутся с проблемой "дети и порно". Ваши прграммы помогут многим. 
Какую из них выбрать?
Я думаю начать с Naomi.
Или лучше Child Control?
Или NetDog Anti-Porn?
Если Вы работали с этими программами, то дайте совет, что выбрать.
С уважением.
SENYA.

----------


## SuperBrat

Не хочу критиковать, но программы англоязычные. Откровенный разговор, может быть, совместный поход в ночной клуб (со стриптизом) будет лучше? Все-таки вы с детьми не враги, а теперь даже коллеги по "плодитесь и размножайтесь". Класть им руки во время сна поверх одеяла уже поздно.

----------


## SENYA

Хорошо когда дети открыты к общению с родителями.Мои открыты к общению с друзьями и совершенно закрыты к общению с родителями. Дело плохо. Мы их упускаем и удержать в системе наших жизненных ценностей не можем. Они говорят: " Эта жизнь наша и распоряжаться ей будем сами и не позволим вам прожить за нас нашу жизнь..."
Я думаю их где то научили этой 
психологической формуле.
Когда подростки собираются распоряжаться своей жизнью они 
не собираются учиться днём и ночью или работать до седьмого пота. Они начинают с праздного образа жизни и очень скоро приходят к преступности или наркотикам.
Вот так вот...

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Нет, не работал, - посмотрел сейчас ради интереса, - не все так хорошо. Ни одна из программ не имеет русского интерфейса, Child Control и NetDog Anti-Porn платные (shareware), бесплатна лишь Naomi, но результатов ее работы я не увидел, вообще. То есть она запустилась но xxx страницы открывались так же уверенно как и при ее отсутствии. NetDog по заявке разработчиков обладает контент фильтром, часть открываемых сайтов он заблокировал, часть пропустил, - тоже далеко не блестяще. В программе есть черные\белые списки (с возможностью открытия только сайтов из белого списка), сайты в черный список предлагается добавлять либо вручную (процесс добавления - бесконечен), либо импортируя готовые блеклисты (неясно откуда). Фактически предлагается то же самое что можно получить штатными средствами windows - http://www.microsoft.com/rus/windows...dv/config.mspx 

Child Control не ставил, по описанию с офсайта выглядит серьезнее двух первых программ. Минусы - английский интерфейс, похоже нет предустановленных профилей (а значит нужна будет кропотливая настройка -"верньеров" у программы немало).   И, думаю, она все равно будет пропускать xxx-контент.

----------


## Jef239

> Когда подростки собираются распоряжаться своей жизнью они 
> не собираются учиться днём и ночью или работать до седьмого пота. Они начинают с праздного образа жизни и очень скоро приходят к преступности или наркотикам.


Оффтопик. Не факт. То есть знаю много случаев, когда дети решали всё сами с 11-12 лет и при этом вполне нормально учились. Зависит от того, что за дети, почему он рано повзрослели и что за родители. 
Знаю даже случай, когда умные родители специально провоцировали ребёнка на то, чтобы ребёнок у нихс боем выбивал разрешения (велосипед, кружок и так далее). Ребёнку об этом рассказали,когда ему было уже под 40.  :Smiley: 
Но видимо не здесь это обсуждать.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

> " Эта жизнь наша и распоряжаться ей будем сами и не позволим вам прожить за нас нашу жизнь..."
> Я думаю их где то научили этой психологической формуле.


Тургенев, "Отцы и дети". Все то же самое.

----------


## PavelA

> Хорошо когда дети открыты к общению с родителями.Мои открыты к общению с друзьями и совершенно закрыты к общению с родителями. Дело плохо. Мы их упускаем и удержать в системе наших жизненных ценностей не можем. Они говорят: " Эта жизнь наша и распоряжаться ей будем сами и не позволим вам прожить за нас нашу жизнь..." Вот так вот...


ОФФ:
У меня сыну 19 лет. С нами, родителями, общается и не закрывается.
Есть вопросы и темы, которые не обсуждаются.
Есть и проблемы, но это из-за упущений в раннем детстве. Когда ребенку не хватает ласки и заботы,времени на общение с ним, то он начинает закрываться. Если этот момент упущен, то восст. доверие достаточно трудно, но возможно. Система наших жизненных ценностей ему понятна, но учеба ы колледже ее модифицировала, приблизила к совр. жизни.
У начальника сыну 17 лет. Все свои проблемы он обсуждает в открытую с отцом в первую очередь, и с матерью во вторую. 

В моей семье, наоборот, сначала мать, потом отец.

Выберите того, к кому у ваших ребят больше доверия. Он и должен вести просветительную работу.

----------


## SENYA

Дорогие HATTIFNATTOR, Jef239 и
PavelA !!!Благодарю ВАС за поддержку и помощь! Обращаюсь ко всем с просьбой - если кому попадётся хорошая программа родительского контроля, то, пожалуйста, выложите её на форуме.
HATTIFNATTOR! Большое Вам спасибо!

----------


## Аноним

Народ, не издевайтесь, я когда мелким был (10 лет), мне провод от экрана уносили, клаву, мыш, даже пароль ставили, чтобы комп включить не мог (по парнухе не лазил в то время  :Smiley:  )... Пароли - ломал, провода находил, клава и мыш не проблема. Сейчас я довольно высокого уровня программист.

----------


## Eraser

..ручным брутфорсом ломали, так, что ли?)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Народ, не издевайтесь, я когда мелким был (10 лет), мне провод от экрана уносили, клаву, мыш, даже пароль ставили, чтобы комп включить не мог (по парнухе не лазил в то время  )... Пароли - ломал, провода находил, клава и мыш не проблема. Сейчас я довольно высокого уровня программист.


Молодец :Wink:  ! Тогда напишите русскоязычный фильтр! Заодно и народ спасибо скажет...

----------

